# what's the engine code for a Audi 5K non turbo ???



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

Im trying to cross reference a part # for a WUR for this vehicle,and I want to make sure I get the right part.No particular year,as the part is from an audi ,but being used as a replacement on my VW.Is there more than one choice/part # available for this application??? I have an VW part # for one;that someone sent me,but is there bosch part #'s for these things??? TIA!


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: what's the engine code for a Audi 5K non turbo ??? (junkyardjockey)*

84-85 engine code WU 2.1L 2144cc
85-87 KZ 2.2L 2226cc
87-88 NF 2.3L 2309cc
should be close enuf for you anyways, code is stamped on block, drivers side


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: what's the engine code for a Audi 5K non turbo ??? (ejust)*

thanks! I checked those codes out on my parts cd,and I did see a reference to "WU" ,but no "KZ" or "NF" engine codes listed.I saw "HX" ,"KP" , "KU" , "SL" , "WC", "KF" & "WU". Did I miss something here??? (lol) Thanks again so far!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: what's the engine code for a Audi 5K non turbo ??? (junkyardjockey)*

hey.. your looking for the part from a pre 87 audi non turbo... I have a 1987 audi5k non turbo and it has no WUR ..try this site. http://www.altrom.com .. look for your parts there .. and you can look by year too..lil confusing at first but good site and prices are retail canadian ..


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: what's the engine code for a Audi 5K non turbo ??? (mrdub27)*

I was told by a vw/audi mechanic 1984 was the last year a non turbo 5000 had a WUR installed.I did get one from a 1978-80 5K;I hope it works


----------



## FredOBD (OBDII) (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey, just to make sure.. i went to a parts store to get spark plugs and air filter.. the guy told me that in 88, it was a 2.2 and not a 2.3.. I looked at his computer screen and it really said that the engine for an 88 5K was a 2.2... so, I had no choice but to beleive him.. I didn't have a chance to install the parts yet so haven't really checked it out.. 
The engine in the 88 5K TQ is a 2.3 Turbo or a 2.2 Turbo?!?!


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (FredOBD (OBDII))*

If it's got the turbo its a 2.2 if no turbo it's the 2.3L.. I have an 1989 Audi 100 and it has the 2.3L non turbo engine code NF and so is my 1987 5ksQ.. non turbo NF engine code but there are a few differences as far as intakes and exhaust go but just new versus old..


----------

